# Why do horse's have their halters AND bridles on when riding?



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I've noticed this in a lot of pictures here on the forum and elsewhere. Horses being ridden with their halter on underneath their bridle. Just curious why people do this. When riding, I just use my bridle. I haven't felt the need to keep his halter on at the same time. I only trail ride though, and don't venture off very far. My assumption is that it has something to do with needing to tie the horse. But what is wrong with tying the reins from the bridle?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Never tie from a bridle, that's very dangerous and a horse could do a ton of damage to his mouth if he were to set back. 

I always left mine on because my horse liked to run away if I took off her bridle. She eventually was fine, but I still left it on just out of habit lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

If the horse pulls when tied with the reins, it can easily injure their mouth or break the reins. If they break, how do you plan on riding back home?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I usually bring a rope halter under my bridle when trail riding. Why don't I want to tie in a bridle? 1) I like my horses with all their front teeth 2) Bridles are expensive, I don't want mine broken (a friend of mine just did this last minute to grab fly spray. Something happened, she pulled back and broke her nice bridle) 3) if I need to tie my horse the rope will hold, not the bridle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Reins are more apt to break than a lead rope & injure the horse in the process if the horse pulls back. Sometimes even a horse that ties well will become startled by the restricting feel of reins when tied.

If the reins don't break the chances of more severe injuries occurring rises- cut tongues, broken jaws etc.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I do on my horse because he still needs to learn that the bit isn't a scary thing.
He doesn't like the bit being put in, so he will shake his head and stretch it out so I can't get the bit in. He is improving greatly though and with more practice I think he will be ready to have no halter on in about a week or two.
The reason it is on is because sometimes he gets his head out of the bit when I try to put it on (I put the part that goes along his cheek around his nose area so he can't move his head very far) and I have to bring his head back around.
But he has been improving greatly and I will be starting to try it without the halter. Slowly but surely.

But on my other horses, I take the halter and tie it around their neck so they are still caught and can't run away.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I only use just my bridle when I am in an enclosed space doing ring work. When my mare and I go for hacks, I put her rope halter on underneath in case A) something happens to my bridle B) I need to tie, or C) something happens and I need to get off and walk.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

my head stall is specifically made to snap onto an underlying rope halter.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The main and only time I think you should be doing that is in cases where you are going quite a long ways away from home and might need to be able to tie a horse, or anywhere where something could go wrong, and you want to make sure for extra safety you have a halter.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I think its perfectly acceptable to have a halter underneath. Its never unacceptable in my book to be cautious and err on the side of safety.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

amberly said:


> I do on my horse because he still needs to learn that the bit isn't a scary thing.
> He doesn't like the bit being put in, so he will shake his head and stretch it out so I can't get the bit in. He is improving greatly though and with more practice I think he will be ready to have no halter on in about a week or two.
> The reason it is on is because sometimes he gets his head out of the bit when I try to put it on (I put the part that goes along his cheek around his nose area so he can't move his head very far) and I have to bring his head back around.
> But he has been improving greatly and I will be starting to try it without the halter. Slowly but surely.
> ...


You can remove a halter while a horse has a bridle on. I've only done it with rope halters, other halters may be too thick to do easily.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

The extra precaution makes sense now that it's been explained. I didn't know that reins broke easily. I guess I haven't ever considered the risk of injury to the horse's mouth because I only ride in a hackamore. But yes, I can see where if the horse has a bit and pulls... wouldn't be good!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I like to use a get-down-rope under my bridle. I think it looks classier than a halter and fits under the bridle better as well. (I also tie with it.....even though some say you aren't supposed to.) It works GREAT for trail riding, which is what me and my horses do best.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

After about an hour, dismounting and allowing the horse to graze for a few minutes makes for a happier horse. Thus the halter went on under the bridle.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I am wondering what everyone's thoughts are on the one piece combo halter/bridle outfit in lieu of bridle over halter? It looks extremely practical out on the trail.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

I used to ride with a halter on the horse as it was the owner's prefferance, however I always made sure that it was not interfering with the bridle/bit. It was just a safety precaution as this horse has been known to bolt/buck.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I do it generally because it's easier. I might tack up and then do a little ground work, which for me works much better off the halter. Tying is better, especially because I untack in unenclosed spaces, there is no time I have to let go of the horse.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Having a halter under a bridle is not something I like to see. It makes the bridle fit oddly, and interferes with it too.

They make combos if someone needs the ability to tie while out riding, but a regular halter can get caught on bit/reins, and keep your reins from having any effect on the bit. 

And too many people do no adjusting to the bridle either, so it is too tight.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I leave Sam's rope halter on under his bridle so I can clip a lunge line to it and lead him that way instead of by the reins in case he tries to steal some hay and I need to pull him back to me. Plus it's convenient to be able to take off the bridle and let him graze when I'm done without having to go get the halter. I picked up this habit from the owner of a horse I used to lease and had never heard a reason not to. On the lease horse it never seemed to interfere with the bridle, but maybe I just haven't noticed.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

A rope halter shouldn't interfere with the bridle. A leather or nylon one may get in the way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Even if you don't ride with a halter and bridle, I think it's important to carry one with you in case something happens.

For example, when I was riding a couple months ago, I rode past a friends place on a dirt road. They sometimes put their horses in paddocks made with electric tape across the road from the actual property, due to lack of food (across the road has more than enough grass!). On this day, they had an older mare and a 2 year old in two separate paddocks. I thought nothing of it until I heard hoofbeats on the road behind me. Turned out the fence had shorted out, allowing the colt to push through and follow me. I didn't have a halter with me, but I did have a lead rope, just in case - and luckily the colt had a halter on! I dismounted, did the taboo of tying my horse by his reins, and went after the colt, who had been startled when my horse turned to investigate him and had taken off down the lane. I've never been so grateful for carrying a rope with me, but I would've been in trouble if the mare had've gotten out too.

Also, on the halter front - I sometimes call in at another friends house, and by having a halter on with the bridle, I can take the bridle off and let my horse graze while we chat.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I think all the replys about tying/leading with a halter are kind of missing the point. Sure, carrying a rope halter &c in your saddlebag is a good idea if you're going to be stopping for a while, but isn't not taking the halter off while riding just being lazy?


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

tinaev said:


> The extra precaution makes sense now that it's been explained. I didn't know that reins broke easily. I guess I haven't ever considered the risk of injury to the horse's mouth because I only ride in a hackamore. But yes, I can see where if the horse has a bit and pulls... wouldn't be good!


even bit less there's a chance of injury to the horses face


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> I think all the replys about tying/leading with a halter are kind of missing the point. Sure, carrying a rope halter &c in your saddlebag is a good idea if you're going to be stopping for a while, but isn't not taking the halter off while riding just being lazy?


no it's being efficient and saving time and hassle of taking off a bridle, putting on a halter, taking of the halter and putting the bridle back on, also not everyone owns a saddle bag, a $14 is a lot cheaper then $100 plus saddle bag


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Samstead said:


> no it's being efficient and saving time and hassle of taking off a bridle, putting on a halter, taking of the halter and putting the bridle back on, also not everyone owns a saddle bag, a $14 is a lot cheaper then $100 plus saddle bag


I agree. We always leave their halters on and I'm certainly not lazy. As mentioned, it's just faster and convenient, and it doesn't affect the way the horses handle while riding.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

I used to think it was people just being lazy too! Of course, the only place I had ever seen it done was a trail-riding place, and I didn't think much of them. fully tacked up horses, including a tight girth, on a 90 degree day.

I see the point now, but I don't know if I'd do it. I'd definately carry one with me on trail rides.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm lazy and it fits under her bridle so I don't bother taking it off.


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

We trail ride and always keep a rope/cowboy halter under bridle.
A lead line connected to this and tied off back to the saddle.
Leaving enough slack to drink in the river.
If any problems occur you can quickly dismount and tie off your horse.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Same as with what others are saying..I've seen this mostly with long trail rides or rides that may last overnight. It is just a safety and convenience idea...you wouldn't, at least I have never, seen it in the show ring..tied to a trailer maybe..halter over the bridle in that case, for a quick stop in between classes or in a case where someone has to tie up quick without a helper present to hold the horse otherwise....

We have a girl that routinely leaves her horse loose in the stall with the bridle on..that is also as unadvisable as leaving a horse tied by the reins.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I normally do not leave a halter on, unless we are going for longer rides in the mtns and want to get off and take a break. Most generally I will just pack one in my saddle bags as I don't care for the appearance of it under the bridle. I would only use a rope halter under the bridle, a regular halter is too bulky.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I do it all the time. In addition to making it convenient on a trail, it makes it easy to hold her head when removing the bridle. She doesn't toss her head any more while removing the bridle (usually), but it does no harm.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Riding around close to the house, I don't usually leave the halter on.
If I'm going out for a long time or somewhere I don't know, I leave it on.
I use it to tie. I also use it to lead my horse over obstacles, down steep grades, low hanging brush, anything I don't feel comfortable riding through.
In the bosal, I don't need it. However I don't like leaving them tied for long periods of time in that either. 
My sister in the bosal and me with the halter and bridle.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^ Great photo!!!!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Tayz said:


> I'm lazy and it fits under her bridle so I don't bother taking it off.


I don't like to think of it as being lazy. I like to think of it as being physically conservative 😄
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Samstead said:


> no it's being efficient and saving time and hassle of taking off a bridle, putting on a halter, taking of the halter and putting the bridle back on...


Yeah, like I said, lazy 

I'd think it would be less comfortable for the horse.



> ...also not everyone owns a saddle bag, a $14 is a lot cheaper then $100 plus saddle bag


So where do you keep your stuff when you're out riding?


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> So where do you keep your stuff when you're out riding?


In my $14 saddle bag ... they may be cheap, but they're roomy


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

jamesqf said:


> ...I'd think it would be less comfortable for the horse...So where do you keep your stuff when you're out riding?


Why less comfortable? Here is a face-on picture of Mia:








​ 







​ 
I've never seen any rub marks or sweat marks from the rope halter. She does sweat a lot under the leather bridle. But I've never seen any indication of discomfort from the rope halter. When we finish a ride, I hold my hand up and she rubs her head against my hand - usually near the ears, and then between the eyes. Almost never where the rope halter touches her...


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

bsms said:


> When we finish a ride, I hold my hand up and she rubs her head against my hand - usually near the ears, and then between the eyes. Almost never where the rope halter touches her...


Just the opposite of Ellie, who always wants scratching around where the bridle goes, and doesn't seem to care (or says "quit that!) when I scratch elsewhere.

I suppose all horses are different, just like humans...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am not a fan of the halter under the bridle for the most part.

The only time I have done it was starting colts and getting ponied. Otherwise I do like Trailhorserider pictured, a bosalita and get down on a bridle horse.

If I absolutely need a halter then I will tie it onto the back of my saddle.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I never go riding without having my horses thin rope halters with me. I'll either have them on under the bridle, with the leadrope looped around the saddlehorn, or I'll have the halter and lead put up in the saddlebags, but usually I keep it on under the bridle in case I need to stop and tie my horse,s or if I just want to stop and break for a while... and, since I give a LOT of pony rides when I'm out riding, I use the halter and lead to lead my horses when I'm giving pony rides.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't see it as lazy. It's the same thing as me wearing a hair tie around my wrist instead of going to get it from my car when I want to put my hair up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Samstead said:


> even bit less there's a chance of injury to the horses face


^^^^ This...:clap:
Bitless and hackamore bridles work on pressure. Pressure on the poll, pressure on the cheeks and pressure on the nose. 

A horse could very easily walk away from pulling back in a bitless bridle with a broken nose and a poll injury (which can cause a horse to become head shy amongst other things)

If you plan on riding out and tying your horse up, please take a halter with you, even if its in a backpack or in saddle bags.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

SammysMom said:


> I don't see it as lazy. It's the same thing as me wearing a hair tie around my wrist instead of going to get it from my car when I want to put my hair up.


Well, no. It's the same thing as you insisting that your friend wear a hair tie on his/her wrist because you might want to put your hair up


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

jamesqf said:


> Well, no. It's the same thing as you insisting that your friend wear a hair tie on his/her wrist because you might want to put your hair up


Haha, that's true. But is there any reason to assume wearing a light rope halter under a light nylon bridle (which is how mine is) is at all uncomfortable?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I always ride with a halter on out of the arena. Every time I don't i some how end up somewhere where i need to tie my horse up and can't. it also makes a good emergency brake with some horses.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

SammysMom said:


> But is there any reason to assume wearing a light rope halter under a light nylon bridle (which is how mine is) is at all uncomfortable?


Only that my horse acts as though it is. Don't know if that extends to all horses, or all bridle/halter combinations.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

jamesqf said:


> Only that my horse acts as though it is. Don't know if that extends to all horses, or all bridle/halter combinations.


Gotcha. Mind if I ask how he reacts? Wondering if my guy might be giving hints I'm not picking up on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

jamesqf said:


> Only that my horse acts as though it is. Don't know if that extends to all horses, or all bridle/halter combinations.


Our mares must be tough or easy going. They wear their regular, heavy nylon halters under leather bridles and aren't bothered at all. Of course, they grew up this way, so that's what they know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It is dangerous to tie up your horse with ANYTHING but a halter and lead, or, at least, a neck rope. Any panic and your horse could rip up his mouth if you do as in the old "Westerns" and tie with a split rein.
The US Cavalry (and other Cavalries) issued a halter and lead as well as reins sewn to the bridle and bit. It was regular equipment issued to the soldier, so the idea isn't new.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Count me as another vote for leaving it on. I do it for all the reasons previously listed.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

exactly at camp the wranglers bring lead ropes on rides in case we need to tie for an emergency or pony a horse if i kid get scared or the horse acts up (which is rare our horses are push button bombproof horses who you could dance behind with an umbrella and tarp and would just stare at you like"idiot human")


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I absolutely always ride with a halter under the bridle, with a nylon lead attached and wrapped around the horn. I have to "deal" with ATV's, bears, no cell service, etc at least 10/15/20 miles from civilization. You bet your hiney they're gonna be strapped up with all kinds of hold on to em stuff!

This is 15 miles... from the nearest road.








Tied him up and had lunch under the falls.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

I grew up with it (leaving the halter on underneath the bridle). I've taken the halter off before, but I haven't felt as comfortable. But at home, we don't have any arena or enclosed areas to ride in. We ride out on the CRP, in timber, at a nearby lake with trails, etc. Most people I know ride with halters on underneath their bridles. It doesn't seem to bother any of our horses. I think the extra security is worth it. After all, nothing like a good scare (riderless horse running around wild while someone tries to catch its bridle without ripping it's teeth out) to keep you alert. 
Now that I board a couple of horses, my nylon halter still stays on. But I never fully trust my horse not to run off while I'm taking it off, and run into the highway by the barn. Stuff happens, even to the most well-broke, deadhead horse. It's just not a risk I like to take. So the halter stays on, the horse has a little bit of extra weight on their head, and I feel a bit more comfortable.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Who knew this would be such a big conversation, huh?!
I agree with the halter under the headstall people. We only use rope halters as well.
Our horses could care less that we do it, and it gives us extra security it someone gets loose, or we need to tie. 
We only trail ride, and frequently have to get off and walk in spots, and I hate to walk her by her bit (she doesn't seem to like it much either), so I will snap a rein on her halter those moments, but I do keep her lead rope tied to the saddle, if needed. (Might do the hang it from the halter, tied to the saddle thing, but am always afraid to get caught on a tree, as we ride in fairly dense forest a lot). 
I had to pony a run away pony once I caught him. Much easier with his halter than his tiny pony reins.  And much easier than walking between 2 giddy horses in a spot where one barely fit.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

SammysMom said:


> Gotcha. Mind if I ask how he reacts? Wondering if my guy might be giving hints I'm not picking up on


She acts as though it itches. She usually doesn't much like to have her face fussed with (she accepts it, but I can tell she's just putting up with it). With a bridle or halter (or both) on, she wants to be scratched, especially under the straps, and pushes into my hand (or does the whole face thing) as though she's really enjoying it.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

GracielaGata said:


> We only trail ride, and frequently have to get off and walk in spots, and I hate to walk her by her bit (she doesn't seem to like it much either), so I will snap a rein on her halter those moments, but I do keep her lead rope tied to the saddle, if needed. (Might do the hang it from the halter, tied to the saddle thing, but am always afraid to get caught on a tree, as we ride in fairly dense forest a lot)


When you're leading with a halter & lead rope, wouldn't you worry about the reins flopping loose or getting caught on a branch or something?

I usually do get off and walk or jog a bit on most rides, too, but haven't had any problems just leading with reins. Though maybe it's just than all the rehab walking I had to do with her taught her to keep pace with me.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> When you're leading with a halter & lead rope, wouldn't you worry about the reins flopping loose or getting caught on a branch or something?
> 
> I usually do get off and walk or jog a bit on most rides, too, but haven't had any problems just leading with reins. Though maybe it's just than all the rehab walking I had to do with her taught her to keep pace with me.


JamesQF. Yeah, using my logic, that should happen, shouldn't it?! lol
It doesn't seem to though. I tend to make sure they are fairly well stuck and keep an eye on them.
I did try the leave the leadrope attached the the halter and ride like that, with it attached at the horn (ok, I don't have a horn, so I wrapped it around and through using my D rings, lol I ride an Aussie stock saddle). That worked well, but I am fairly certain she didn't appreciate the sway of the snap hanging. So I undid it and just left it like I normally would when needed. 
I think my preferring to lead with halter is because I can be fairly heavy handed when leading, and also if I trip, I don't want to pull on her mouth. And I trip alot, lol.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Im in az so we don't have the tree issue. The only 'trees' we have will stick you with the inch long thorns anyway so we steer clear XD


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

KigerQueen said:


> Im in az so we don't have the tree issue. The only 'trees' we have will stick you with the inch long thorns anyway so we steer clear XD


Ha, yeah I have ridden in AZ, the cacti are huge!! 
Glad I don't have my girl there.... we seem to have a thing about going close to trees and bushes. It's great when you have no choice breaking trail- she is the 1st to plow right through, but sucks when you get thwapped with a branch or get snow down your pants! lol


----------



## HappyRider (Aug 2, 2013)

As others have answered, to protect the horse's teeth. I use a bitless bridle but still use the rope halter underneath to tie the horse during rest while on the trails. When the horse pulls, it is pulling on his neck and not on his mouth.


----------



## HappyRider (Aug 2, 2013)

Neck halters under the bridle protects the horse's mouth. Thus when he pulls when tied, it will pull on his neck and not his mouth. I use the bitless bridle but still keep the rope halter on underneath.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

HappyRider said:


> As others have answered, to protect the horse's teeth. I use a bitless bridle but still use the rope halter underneath to tie the horse during rest while on the trails. When the horse pulls, it is pulling on his neck and not on his mouth.


But doesn't that just go back to being lazy? If you're going to tie the horse, you could just as well take the bridle off and put a halter on.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

not always, if something happens I cant waist time trying to get a holder on a possibly spooked horse. Every now and then my mare has a hissy fit (too much alfalfa) and as soon as i hop off she runs backwards. I grabbed her reins and it just freaked her out more, but if i grab her halter she stops. Also if something has spooked a horse I would not trust it to stand still while I take the bridle off and put a halter on. I have seen a horse run away from its rider before because of that. I don't always leave the lead rope attached when i ride but i always have a halter on.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> But doesn't that just go back to being lazy? If you're going to tie the horse, you could just as well take the bridle off and put a halter on.


Ok jamesqf. I'll admit it. It's being lazy. Happy now?

If it doesn't bother the horse, does it matter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

usandpets said:


> Ok jamesqf. I'll admit it. It's being lazy. Happy now?
> 
> If it doesn't bother the horse, does it matter?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seriously, now were just beating around the bush. 

If you dont like it don't do it! We have given you plenty of reasons why. If you like tying by the reins go for it, but don't come crying when your horse has a mouth injury and cannot be ridden in a bit again or he/she breaks your bridle/reins. Also, good look removing the bridle and putting the halter on in an emergency.

Different strokes for different folk. If you dont like it don't do it, simple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

usandpets said:


> Ok jamesqf. I'll admit it. It's being lazy. Happy now?
> 
> If it doesn't bother the horse, does it matter?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm a saddle up and go person, and I put this (taking the halter off) in the looks good/cosmetic category. When I ride, I check the feet, do a quick brush on the back/girth area, and tack up. On the occasions that I trailer to a barn to ride with friends, our mares wind up standing saddled and tied for 30-45 minutes waiting for everyone else to get that last bit of dirt off their horse or brushing out their tail, and I'm sitting in the shade taking a little nap. Hmmm....maybe that is being lazy ;-)


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

jamesqf said:


> When you're leading with a halter & lead rope, wouldn't you worry about the reins flopping loose or getting caught on a branch or something?
> 
> I usually do get off and walk or jog a bit on most rides, too, but haven't had any problems just leading with reins. Though maybe it's just than all the rehab walking I had to do with her taught her to keep pace with me.


I cheat here with a small elastic cord to keep the reins from escaping.

This thread is like powerboater vs. sailboater.
Two ideas battle it out to the finish.
Who will be the winner???


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I do it because my horse is young and green. I usually lunge and long-line him a bit before riding and I find it easier to lunge off the halter, for changing directions, etc. Then when he is warmed up and ready I can just mount up and start riding, without having to stop and change his headgear.


----------

